# Looking for recommendation for Twin Cities area trainer



## MplsGolden (Sep 7, 2011)

New member here.
I am looking for a top notch trainer/training facility for 9 wk old golden. 
I am looking for balanced approach-no clicker or gentle lead as I am aiming toward conformation.
Recommendations?
I live near Lake Calhoun but will travel to some degree.
Thanks!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Talk to Titan1. She should be able to help you out alot.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Might want to go on barkbytes.com too for a list of clubs... 

I saw this one on there? 

Obedience


----------



## tbarb169 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have gone to Cathy Mahr from Retrievers Etc. In the northwest metro area.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I PM her a couple suggestions. I believe she was mostly interested in breed classes and I asked some top handlers/breeders in goldens to get their recommendations.


----------

